# Military Tattoo Festival “Spasskaya Tower” 2015



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

From Moscow with Bagpipes............................. :yes:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm sorry if I seem thick, what country are they from?

They may have a North American accent, which opens up possibilities.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> I'm sorry if I seem thick, what country are they from?
> 
> They may have a North American accent, which opens up possibilities.


I had a look at YouTube and the International Military Music Festival website, and that is "Le Cheile Sa Cheol" Massed Pipes and Drums of Ireland marching on Red Square. 

It is going on right now until the 13th.

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I suspect that will upset some people and create a reaction about bagpipes and which country plays them best?

I'm not going to comment, I'm from the "the hated country". :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

Stan said:


> I suspect that will upset some people and create a reaction about bagpipes and which country plays them best?
> 
> I'm not going to comment, I'm from the "the hated country". :laugh:


"there can be only one" :laugh:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Must be an amazing site. Short report from RT............. :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Bruce said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect that will upset some people and create a reaction about bagpipes and which country plays them best?
> ...


Only one?................................. artytime:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

And more - Katherine Tickell and her Northumbrian small pipes! this is a bit old and stick with it, but she's still performing successfully.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

luckywatch said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


yes Duncan Mcleod of the Clan Mcleod............ :biggrin:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Some say the sounds of the pipes traces the trek of some of the Lost Tribes of Israel as they progressed from Greece to Catalunya to Portugal, onwards to Galicia and the Basque Country, thence to Britanny and on to Cornwall, up to Cumbria, Northumbria and into Scotland - - spreading joy, cheer and happiness along the way, for who can rresist the skirl o' the pipes? :notworthy:

Even Wales has some pipes to complement the Male Voice Choirs - -

The question which has to be asked is WTF did Morris Dancers do before there was metal beer bottle tops to nail to broom handles?

Cornwall, Wales and North Brirtain aren't really Angle-land though, are they?

English National Dress - - Union Jack Boxer Shorts :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2015)

mel said:


> Some say the sounds of the pipes traces the trek of some of the Lost Tribes of Israel as they progressed from Greece to Catalunya to Portugal, onwards to Galicia and the Basque Country, thence to Britanny and on to Cornwall, up to Cumbria, Northumbria and into Scotland - - spreading joy, cheer and happiness along the way, for who can rresist the skirl o' the pipes? :notworthy:
> 
> Even Wales has some pipes to complement the Male Voice Choirs - -
> 
> ...


Morris Dancers are evil :nono:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Some say the sounds of the pipes traces the trek of some of the Lost Tribes of Israel as they progressed from Greece to Catalunya to Portugal, onwards to Galicia and the Basque Country, thence to Britanny and on to Cornwall, up to Cumbria, Northumbria and into Scotland - - spreading joy, cheer and happiness along the way, for who can rresist the skirl o' the pipes? :notworthy:
> ...


Why? Are the brakes bad? :biggrin:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

No brake failures Stan, but they do dent the Bonnet with the tackety Boots and banging the Broom Handles :whistling:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> English National Dress - - Union Jack Boxer Shorts :whistling:


Only while at sea! :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Very true William I think he meant the Union flag.


----------

